# CT/MA license suspension reciprocity?



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

My 20 yo sister was at a bar last week in CT that was raided. She was given a $181 fine that she thought was just going to pay and be done with, but she just looked online and saw that paying the fine is an admission of guilt and that her license would be suspended for five months if she pays the fine rather than going to court and pleading not guilty.

She's in school in CT and will be coming home to MA in a month or so. If her license is suspended in CT, is it automatically suspended in MA as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Yes, it'd be carried over from CT into MA


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Obviously if it was raided it wasn't the smartest choice to go there. Pay the fine, and if the license is suspended, too bad. Although, if she challenges it, she will probably not have to pay it.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I believe it depends, someone correct me if I am wrong but... If she has a MA license then her right to operate in CT would be suspended but her MA license would still be active. Obviously if she has a CT license and she is suspended in CT she would be considered unlicensed in MA.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

209 said:


> I believe it depends, someone correct me if I am wrong but... If she has a MA license then her right to operate in CT would be suspended but her MA license would still be active. Obviously if she has a CT license and she is suspended in CT she would be considered unlicensed in MA.


ya your right...so she'd have to find some way to get to the CT border and then go from there into MA


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

If she is really that concerned, she should call the Massachusetts RMV and find out from the source. And stay out of Connecticut, that whole state sucks.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> And stay out of Connecticut, that whole state sucks.


Typical mass hole...


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> My 20 yo sister was at a bar last week in CT that was raided. She was given a $181 fine that she thought was just going to pay and be done with, but she just looked online and saw that paying the fine is an admission of guilt and that her license would be suspended for five months if she pays the fine rather than going to court and pleading not guilty.
> 
> She's in school in CT and will be coming home to MA in a month or so. If her license is suspended in CT, is it automatically suspended in MA as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Im confused, what was the fine for and is her license in MA or CT?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Danman1116 said:


> ya your right...so she'd have to find some way to get to the CT border and then go from there into MA


Or she could just drive with her MA license


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Mikey682 said:


> And stay out of Connecticut, that whole state sucks.


Yeah...stay out we don't want you.

Regardless, what the hell did she get charged with? Her license won't be suspended from a ticket. If it was just a plain old ticket, then pay it...it is an admission of guilt, but once the fine is paid, you're done with it. If you plead not guilty then you will mostly likely still have to pay a fine, just reduced...and some other nonsense (as in missing work/school, wasting a day at court - but that is easy OT for the officer, etc).


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

See G.L. c. 90 § 22(c)

If the registrar receives official notice....that a resident of the commonwealth....has been convicted in another state or country of a motor vehicle violation, the registrar shall give the same effect to said conviction for the purposes of suspension, revocation, limitation or reinstatement of the right to operate a motor vehicle, as if said violation had occurred in the commonwealth.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

CT has an extremely unusual way of record keeping regarding MV offenses and license suspensions. CT does notify MA in cases of license suspensions through the "NDR" - National Driver Registry. I have tried to confirm OUI offenses through CT so that they could count toward MA as a multiple offensed. It depends on the date of violation, (the laws have changed multiple times in the last decade) where in CT in occured, and what PD was involved. Some records are kept by the CT RMV, some by the district court where the offense occured, and some are kept by the PD. There is also no real state central record keeping for many offenses so if you don't know where it occured, you'll never find the offense. Also, the CT RMV has NO customer service by phone. You have to go in person or write a letter.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

If you're looking at 90-22, you're also depending on the Mass RMV to be up to date and actually post. They don't post the Admin suspensions on people who don't pay Mass gigs, why would they be quick to post CT?...lol...
Oh and maybe it's criminal with a fine to be underage in bar in CT...maybe thats the reason for the suspension....So unless RMV is up to date, and Im willing to bet that it's not....she'll prob be active still in Mass although SUS in CT.....


----------

